# PCI error



## tsturm (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: PCI error!*

Hello everyone,
I just registered for my first post here. The topic "PCI error" got me in: I´ve got a very similar problem for very different reasons.

I just installed a Windows 2000 Server image (that was previously on a VIA-Chipset machine) to a Gigabyte GA 965 DQ6 Mainboard. As I expected, only one Core of my E6600 (Conroe) is working. I don´t mind, it´s still faster than the Athlon XP 3000 it replaces :smooch: 

But - all is not well, though: I uninstalled the VIA Chipset drivers and installed the Intel ones. Everything is working apart from there´s two PCI slots on the board, which I both use. I only get one working though. The crucial part seems to me, when I run "infinst_autol.exe" (Intels cutely named chipset installer), it installs everything fine except the second PCI Bridge.

Looking into the command line options for the installer revealed an option to only unpack the contents of the exe, so I did that. In one file "dmi_pci.inf" the two PCI Bridges get installed:
[INTEL_SYS]
%*PNP0103.DeviceDesc% = NO_DRV, *PNP0103
%PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E.DeviceDesc% = PCI_DRV, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E
%PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448.DeviceDesc% = PCI_DRV, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448

they should show up in the Device Manager as:
[Strings]
INTEL="Intel"
*PNP0103.DeviceDesc = "High Precision Event Timer"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E.DeviceDesc ="Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E"
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448.DeviceDesc ="Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448"

Now, when I boot up, "Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E" shows up, while "Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448" doesn´t. Instead, Windows Hardware Wizard is popping up, wanting to install a "PCI Device". First I thought, no big deal and pointed it to the *.inf directory. It didn´t want to have any of it. I removed the lines referring to "Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E" (but only them) out of the *.inf and saved it as "dmi_pci2.inf". "Installed" it via right-click "install". To no avail.

So my situation is as follows: when I boot, Windows wants to install a PCI-device but refuses to take the proper driver for it. Out of the 2 PCI connectors on the Mobo, only one is working. When I look at it in the Device Manager, Connection View, I can open it and see either my sound card or my network adapter attached. At the moment, I am without sound, hence my ability to post this message :chgrin: 

Could anyone give me a clue on how to solve this issue? - any ideas appreciated with increasing desperation :4-dontkno


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: PCI error!*

Welcome to TSF, tsturm.

In the future, please start your own thread even though your issue appears to be the same. It's easier for us to keep track of what's going on when each person's issue is addressed seperately. I started a seperate thread for you. If you would like a new title, PM and I'll edit this one for you


Bill


----------



## tsturm (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Bill,
first post, first :nono: 
here is the thread that I "hijacked" because of certain similarities of the problem: http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-f25/pci-error-143769.html

:idea: anyone :question:


----------

